# 300 4X4 Exhaust leak



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

so im having an issue with the exhaust leaking at the header pipe to the head. it tried a new donut gasket, two gaskets and no gasket and I can not get it to stop any ideas? its very small but its still there and its driving me nuts. im almost thinking the header is bent somehow and it isn't sitting correctly in the head?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

You sure there's not a small crack any where?


----------



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

Mine had a crack on top side where the sharp bend is at the front, like the pipe was seamed together the long way, I just welded it...


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

While were on the topic of exhausts, does anyone else have problems getting the bolt holes to line back up after they take it off? I never can get the holes on the frame lined up right.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah the holes didn't line up that good at the muffler until I tried with no gaskets. 

not sure im starting to thing its cracked or something but I took it off and don't see anything noticeable. its blow just a tad bit on the top side of the header

85bluedime any pics?


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe you could plug the header end and fill it with water or gas to see if it leaks out anywhere


----------



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

Yea I get you one when I get off work, take the heat shield off knock the mud off and look and feel with it running


----------



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

Cant get picture to load


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Its ok I got it fixed. I thought I had the factory gasket out but it was still in the head and making it leak. Removed old one and put new one in and walla no leak lol


----------



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

Good good


----------

